# Re-Bath prices are out of this world!



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just spoke to a possible customer about doing a bathroom for them. I come recommended to them and they already had Re-Bath out there a few months back. Get this though. Just to do the bath and bath walls it was $8700  I had to ask if she was mistaken and they didn't mean $870 as they said they would be done in a day :blink: 

I understand that having the job done quickly costs money but this kind of money. I told her I could do a full tear out of the entire bathroom and top of the line materials for that kind of money but it will take longer than a day. 

What amazes me is these guys are stupidly busy in this area. Do people have no sense on what value is anymore or are these sales people for these company's that good?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its good marketing and healthy advertising budgets.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

You would be amazed at how much people are willing to pay to get the work done in one day. Well I guess you are amazed!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I met a Re Bath douche at a trade show. I mentioned I do bath remodels from time to time, just to shoot the chit. He says, " you cant touch what we can do" 

Really? :whistling I was going to roll but my FIL showed him some pics of a bathroom on an addition I had just built on his cell phone. Had a custom shower and Jaccuzi.

Guy said he meant time wise. 

In an unusual turn of events, I was a dick. :laughing::clap:

I said, great, your the KB homes of remodeling. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The install is one day about three weeks after they template your goods. Nothing like paying full price to cover the turd because your too busy to allow a contractor a week or so.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I cant imagine losing a job to them. Thats like DR Horton saying they will finish in 8 weeks. Whatever. Just tell the client, Im a custom builder, I let the slab cure properly, I prime, use two coats of premium paint, good windows and fixtures, ect.... I am going to craft you a quality home, quality takes time. There is being efficient, and there is rushing. Nothing worth having is rushed. You have to live here.....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its good marketing, healthy advertising budgets and offering Financing.


Spruced that up for ya


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I would hate to see the mess they cover up. A bathroom I'm working on currently took me 5 days to level the floors, ajust the framing, update the plumbing and sort the prep work out to get a good install. They couldn't do that in any less time than I got it done Andy guess they done even do that but still charge like they do. I ain't ever heard a good thing about the quality of their work but I have yet to see one.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inspections?????


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Inspections?????


I doubt they have to do them because of covering up the old work.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

On what? All they do is silicone a liner and install a new valve trim.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

A new bath in a day....some pretty stupid people that fall for that. There is so much obviously wrong with that.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I like to tell people that a year from now you won't remember how long the job took, but you will have to live with that job every day. Essentially, when you chose one of these companies you are saying that instant gratification is more important than lasting results.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Jaws said:


> In an unusual turn of events, I was a dick. :laughing::clap:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> On what? All they do is silicone a liner and install a new valve trim.


 Yep,
Bury the old plumbing right back in the wall.
I've seen it done.
Unfortunately it was at my sisters house.
Pipes leaked before they got there......pipes leaked when they left with the check.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> On what? All they do is silicone a liner and install a new valve trim.


They do full bath remodels


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> A new bath in a day....some pretty stupid people that fall for that. There is so much obviously wrong with that.


Dunno, they DO HAVE such nice brochures....

Co-ed apartments I worked on in Ann Arbor this summer? Built in meybe mid-60s - these guys come in, slap the tub liner in place, pull the valve handles & shower head off and throw them in a box, slam sheet goods over the 4x4 tile (damaged, missing or otherwise) and use rips to make the return edge back to the drywall with 1/2' beads of silicone - did 4 bathrooms in one day - not a bad for one citizen and one muchacho.

Meanwhile, I'm installing Merillat cabs - go figure.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> They do full bath remodels


Nobody guts and finishes in one day.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nobody guts and finishes in one day.


The guy I talked to said 48 hours, 72 tops:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have done 3 days before with tub surrounds. 4 days with tile showers. Thats cruzing though. I like to schedule a full week for bath remods.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nobody guts and finishes in one day.


There's a few company's around here who advertise one day bathrooms. What's funny is they have pics on their trailers and vans of silly high end 300+sqft bathrooms which there's no way your doing in one day. Prob wouldn't even knock them out in 4-5 weeks if it was just me doing them. I guess once you hire them what choice have you got other than wait for it to be done.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Jaws said:


> In an unusual turn of events, I was a dick.


That's signature worthy right there :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Gimmicks are just that, gimmicks.. I prefer properly managed expectations and highly efficient installations.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have done 3 days before with tub surrounds. 4 days with tile showers. Thats cruzing though. I like to schedule a full week for bath remods.


Remodel or reno?

You aint remodeling a bath in a week here. You have to gut, cut concrete to move plumbing, then:

Emps

Inspect EMPS

Insulate

Inspect Insulation

Drywall

Inspect drywall

Install mud pan, flood test


Then finish up, and get a CO


Reno? Still hqve to inspect EMPs, and get a CO.

If Im remodeling a bathroom, I get all fixtures, tile, ect... and if possible even the vanity's built (if its not moving) That will help with keeping it efficient. Im not in a race, not the rep I want or need.

Its hilarious to me when I see "custom" builders gut a kitchen , having already built the cabinets. Can you say filler strips? :whistling


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a little different where I am as it would be rare to have to cut concrete to move plumbing unless the bathroom was in the basement. But the inspections would be the time eaters. Especially in the towns that dont' have full time building officials or the towns who only inspect in the afternoon or evening.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Rebath isnt really a contracting company..its a marketing and sales organization. Actually a franchise. That whores itself out to low bidders.

Basically


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Just spoke to a possible customer about doing a bathroom for them. I come recommended to them and they already had Re-Bath out there a few months back. Get this though. Just to do the bath and bath walls it was $8700  I had to ask if she was mistaken and they didn't mean $870 as they said they would be done in a day :blink:
> 
> I understand that having the job done quickly costs money but this kind of money. I told her I could do a full tear out of the entire bathroom and top of the line materials for that kind of money but it will take longer than a day.
> 
> What amazes me is these guys are stupidly busy in this area. Do people have no sense on what value is anymore or are these sales people for these company's that good?


Did you mean you could do the tub and surround in top of the line materials for $8,700.00 or the whole bath in top of the line materials for $8,700.00?


----------



## E-Centric (Aug 30, 2007)

*Been there, seen the damage*

I did a recon/repair of a Re-Bath shower stall, and it wasn't pretty.

Soft spot and bubbling on wall/floor at corner of pan, I do some "destructive" investigation to really see what's going on.

Find that they didn't do a great job of sealing the drain to the pan, and it had been leaking in between the "new" pan and existing tile shower they laid their stuff over. Apparently, for A LONG TIME.

Only reason my client didn't end up standing in the crawl-space was due to the fact that it hadn't rotted through the 4"x6" support(post/beam house) that /happened/ to run about center under the 2"x6" car-decking sub-floor... that was, at that point, completely rotted.

Re-bath stuff has it's place, somehere, it's just not a long-term commitment.
--CWP


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

I have gone on several occasions to finish Re-bath jobs. I am doing one next week, and have one scheduled for the first of the year as a matter of fact. As far as I know, the polymer tub inserts and shower surrounds are a good product, but that is not a "bathroom remodel" in one day.


----------

